# Which Asian city has the most hispanics?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm here in LA and yes there are alot of hispanics in this city. Unlike in HK where you hardly see any hispanics or they're a small percentage. 

But I did met alot of hispanics in Manila and Singapore mostly from Mexico or South America. 

Anyway, which Asian city has the most hispanics or is the most hispanic?


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

none


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Every city in Asia has some sizable hispanic populations whether they're from Mexico, Puerto Rico, Spain, Brazil or Venezuela.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

i don't like the term hispanic or spanish when they mean a race or something like that.

''spanish'' (though americans love to say spaniards) are people from spain (europe) who haven't the same race as latinoamericans. latinoamericans haven't the same race too. they are many races in latinamerica


''hispanic'' is the people of Hispania, that is the iberian peninsula (Spain,Portugal)


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

Don't waste your time. They won't understand that willio. It's too hard for them to see the difference or to understand that a word as "hispanic" can't name all the people that speak spanish like if they were all the same. Hispanic is from Hispania (Spain). South Americans are south americans and Mexicans are mexicans. An Hispanic can be blonde with blue eyes or black.

You just have to play Resident Evil 4 to see they just don't get it.


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

AdamDeLonge said:


> Don't waste your time. They won't understand that willio. It's too hard for them to see the difference or to understand that a word as "hispanic" can't name all the people that speak spanish like if they were all the same. Hispanic is from Hispania (Spain). South Americans are south americans and Mexicans are mexicans. An Hispanic can be blonde with blue eyes or black.
> 
> You just have to play Resident Evil 4 to see they just don't get it.


I agree with you.

And btw, the poll should state: Which Latin American (and which city in the Iberian peninsula) has the most asians?

I would say, on this side of the world, that Sao Paulo, Brazil is the answer. For example, that city has got the largest Japanese community outside of Japan.


----------



## garpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Without the need of getting involved in byzantine discussions about the meaning of hispanic ... it's quite clear that Manila (Phillipines) is the asian city with the most spanish heritage: just take note of the family names of filipinos. Whether there's a significant spanish-speaking/spanish-origin colony is another issue.

The Phillipines (whose name honours the Spanish king Felipe ¿II?), were until 1898, together with Cuba, the last colonies of Spain.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Using the term hispanic as such is an insult to both people from the spanish-speaking americas and to people from Spain.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

virtual said:


> Using the term hispanic as such is an insult to both people from the spanish-speaking americas and to people from Spain.


It's the only term that I know of people from Latin America or European countries that have a latin-rooted language.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah, I am very much aware of the problem of how to call them and never implied for one second that if one used the term hispanic than he was racist.

But as an example a Queshua in Peru is considered a hispanic or a latin-american when he has nothing in common with the Iberian peninsula.

The terms hispanic and latin-american are a denation of the indigenous and african parts that make up a big bunch of the "latino" people.

Mexico is something like 70% indigenous (in the sens that if all mexicans were put together into one, the guy would be 70% indigenous), yet by calling them hispanics (or latinos) we imply that the 30% latin blood they have is more important than the 80% indigenous one.


----------



## dukerob (May 31, 2006)

virtual said:


> Yeah, I am very much aware of the problem of how to call them and never implied for one second that if one used the term hispanic than he was racist.
> 
> But as an example a Queshua in Peru is considered a hispanic or a latin-american when he has nothing in common with the Iberian peninsula.
> 
> ...


not true, mexicans are 70% mixed, not indigenous, not europeans but mixed.... mestizos.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Diboto said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> And btw, the poll should state: Which Latin American (and which city in the Iberian peninsula) has the most asians?
> 
> I would say, on this side of the world, that Sao Paulo, Brazil is the answer. For example, that city has got the largest Japanese community outside of Japan.


Lima also have a large Japanese community as well Kireans and a lot of chinese (at the beginning of the 20th.century 60.000 arrived to Trujillo and some 40.000 to Lima). In fact the bigger supermarkets chain in Peru is own by chinese.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

virtual said:


> Yeah, I am very much aware of the problem of how to call them and never implied for one second that if one used the term hispanic than he was racist.
> 
> But as an example a Queshua in Peru is considered a hispanic or a latin-american when he has nothing in common with the Iberian peninsula.
> 
> ...


Just look at Peru where 40% are mestizos (mix of indians with europeans), 30% indians (quechuas, aymaras, etc.), 17% european descendants (italians, spanish, germans, british, french), 7% asian descendants (chinese, japanese, koreans), 4% blacks brought from Angola, Namibia, Guinea and 2% Arabs from Palestine, Lybanon, Pakistan and Morroco. 

But Latin Americas mix is an old story thats very complicate. For example in Uruguay 95% are european descendants, in Argentina 40% have italian surnames, in Brazil 80% of the population in the southern cities such as Blumenau or Curitiba are German descendants, but in the rest of the country 40% are blacks. In some places of Bolivia, Peru and Ecuador the population is 100% indians, in Venezuelans carribean coast theres a strong black population. In Cartagena and Barranquilla (Shakiras birthlace) in Colombia theres a strong arab heritage. You can also find russians and georgians in Argentina, Austrians in the middle of the peruvian rainforest, Germans in southern Chiles towns, a big jew community in Argentina or a japanese one in Sao Pablo.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

Ok, people. stop making this retarded ass threads. I don't give 2 shits what Asian city has the most blacks, what Europian city has the most Canadians, what African city has the most Japanese or anything else. This is so stupid.... why the hell do you care?


----------



## AdamDeLonge (Aug 16, 2005)

WANCH said:


> It's the only term that I know of people from Latin America or European countries that have a latin-rooted language.


People from latin america are "Latin-Americans". People from Spain = Spaniards, Spanish. People from France (also latin) = french. People from Italy (also latin) = Italians. It is quite easy. Don't create a big group like if people that speaked Spanish or a latin language were a significant group in those countries. I mean, like Mexicans in USA. 

Hispanics is not people that speak a latin-language. It is people that came from Spain (Hispania). You should already know that the spanish colonization was far different than the british-french colonization.

Most of the people from Spain (i don't know about south americans because I'm from "hispania", Europe and not from South America) that goes to Asian countries are either for learn a language or to work such as doctors, scientifics, and people that work for european enterprises. Manila has a lot of spanish heritage, but the city where there are more spanish-speaking people in Asia has to be Shanghai, Hong-Kong or Tokyo, cities where the works that those spaniards want to find demand workers.

Spaniards doesn't go to Asia because of the same reasons than Mexican and south americans go to USA.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

when I was watching the korean channel..
they showed the immigrants in their country..and there was a lot of people from south america..who were selling stuff


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

Diboto said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> And btw, the poll should state: Which Latin American (and which city in the Iberian peninsula) has the most asians?
> 
> I would say, on this side of the world, that Sao Paulo, Brazil is the answer. For example, that city has got the largest Japanese community outside of Japan.


The same should be applied to the term "Asian". I never refer myself as "Asian", Chinese suffice as I don't have much in common with people from the Arabic Peninsula or the Indian Subcontinent.


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

NAGOYA. 

Most people are surprised to learn that it's the largest Brazilian city in the world outside Brazil! Most of them work menial jobs that the Japanese consider too lowly to do themselves, eg. working in the auto factories like Toyota. There are several hundred thousand Latinos (Brazilians, Peruvians and Colombians mainly) living in Japan overall.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

You Japanese need more Mexicans? How about Europe?


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

AdamDeLonge said:


> People from latin america are "Latin-Americans". People from Spain = Spaniards, Spanish. People from France (also latin) = french. People from Italy (also latin) = Italians. It is quite easy. Don't create a big group like if people that speaked Spanish or a latin language were a significant group in those countries. I mean, like Mexicans in USA.
> 
> Hispanics is not people that speak a latin-language. It is people that came from Spain (Hispania). You should already know that the spanish colonization was far different than the british-french colonization.
> 
> ...


a lot of u europeans are really hypocritic. you get pissed cause a foreigner cant distinguish between the different regions in a country in europe yet by saying asians you are grouping together 64% of the worlds population with thousands of langueages and different ethinicities together. Non europeans shouldn't be expected to be able to differentiate between different regions in european coutnries just like europeans aren't expected to differentiate between regions in our countries (which they don't).


----------

